
Trump’s Latest Pick for the Fed Is No Fan of Paper Money - euvitudo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-05/trump-s-latest-pick-for-the-fed-is-no-fan-of-paper-money
======
mindcrime
Wow. I just suddenly become a _lot_ more interested in Bitcoin and other
crypto-currencies. Sorry, but I am _not_ interested in the government having
the power to impose a negative interest rate on my money.

